# Lockanruf aufs Festnetz mit Sprachnachricht



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin durch die Warnung einer guten Bekannten die gegoogelt hat nachdem sie ebenfalls einen Lockanruf erhielt auf den Artikel "Anruf in Abwesenheit" - 0137 und 0190 Lockanrufe am Handy" aufmerksam geworden, in dem auch auf dieses Forum hingewiesen wurde.

In meinem Fall wurde die *Rufnummer unterdrückt*. Der Anruf erfolgt heute, am 3.12.2005 gegen 18:10 Uhr. Offensichtlich ist es mittlerweile egal um welche Uhrzeit es sich handelt. Ich erhielt bereits einige Wochen zuvor einen ähnlichen (oder genau denselben?) Anruf, habe aber, mißtrauisch wie ich nunmal bei derartigen Versprechungen bin, nicht darauf reagiert.

*Der Anruf ging wie folgt vonstatten:*

Achso... das sollte ich wohl noch vorrausschicken. Ich habe in den letzten Tagen und auch heute Anrufe bekommen wo es genau 1x geklingelt hat. Manchmal ging ich ran, manchmal nicht. Auf dem Display wurde jedesmal keine Rufnummer angezeigt.

*So, nun zu heute. Aus dem Gedächtnis niedergeschrieben:
Bandansage mit einer sypathischen Frauenstimme:*
*Wir haben eine wichtige Nachricht für sie. Bitte bleiben sie am Apparat.

Kurz darauf startete eine zweite Bandansage:
Ihre Rufnummer wurde von unserem Computer als eine der wenigen ausgelost. Sie haben einen Barpreis in Höhe von (weiß ich nicht mehr, ca. 3-500€ schätze ich) oder einen der Sachpreise in Höhe von 1500€ gewonnen.
Um ihren Gewinn einzulösen rufen sie bitte lediglich die Nummer 01908-38729 an. Sie haben ganz bestimmt einen der genannten Preise gewonnen. Entweder einen Geldpreis i.H.v. (vergessen), der ihnen bar ausgezahlt wird oder einen der Sachpreise von bis zu 1500€. Um ihren, garantierten, Gewinn einzulösen rufen sie bitte die Nummer 01908-38729 an. Ich wiederhole: 01908-38729. Denken sie daran. Sie haben durch die Computerauslosung ihrer Rufnummer einen Preis gewonnen deren Erhalt ihnen sicher ist. Dabei handelt es sich um Geldpreise (...) oder Sachpreise in Höhe von bis zu 1500€. Die können nicht bar ausgezahlt werden. Zur Erinnerung: Rufen sie 01908-38729 an.*

*Auch ohne die Vorwarnung wäre ich nicht so bekloppt gewesen dort anzurufen... aber es gibt eine Menge uninformierter Menschen die das leider tun. Somit ist dieser Form der Abzocke Tür & Tor geöffnet. Um dem entgegenzsteuern trage ich mein kleines Scherflein bei und informiere euch, wie im Artikel gebeten.*
So, und nun muß ich wieder zurück zu meiner Lammkeule. Gänzlich unspektakulär gekauft und nicht gewonnen, dafür aber auch nicht mit Hinterhältigkeiten belastet.  

Gruß, Wolfsblut


----------

